# fstab NFS mount option recommendations



## besson3c (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

I'm presenting NFS shares to some FreeBSD VM guests with the following mount options (from my /etc/fstab):


```
nfsserverip:mymount     /mountdir  nfs  rw,tcp,intr,noatime,nfsv3,-w=32768,-r=32768 0 0
```


This seems to work well, except I have to manually load MySQL, Apache, and Postfix at boot time, as my /usr/local directory is hosted on my NFS share on this test server (these start up normally when /usr/local resides on a local hard drive). Is it generally a bad idea to host a share like this on NFS? I'm thinking that it probably is and am happy to serve this locally if this would be better. However, if this is not a red flag and there is a way to get these services to start up on their own at boot, could you please let me know?

How about the wsize and rsize numbers? I was unable to find any resources for determining what these numbers best be set as for FreeBSD as a VM guest. Any pointers?

I also need to do some NFS mounts from my VM host which is hosted on CentOS. I know that this isn't a Linux based forum, but if you could kindly keep the information about wsize and rsize numbers general enough so that I can apply this knowledge to my Linux box, that would be great 

A lot of online resources I've come across suggest using various numbers, but I don't really understand how these number are derived or if they are even necessary at all...


----------



## besson3c (Mar 15, 2010)

I did some benchmarks today of reading and writing to a 1 gig file with various rsize and wsize options in my FreeBSD guest.

As was to be expected, results were sort of all over the map since in a VM environment there are many variables and things competing for resources simultaneously. 

However, as a general ballpark, I actually found entering no rsize and wsize options produced the best results. There may have been a wsize that was slightly faster, but it was in the ballpark of using the server defaults, and using the server defaults clearly resulted in faster reads.

So, I'm going to stick with the server defaults...


----------

